# What buddy can I had in my tank



## Alex Nicolas (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello guys, I was thinking about to get few buddy for my lonely Blu, my betta. Just let me know what do you think about those mate :

-Shrimps ( I tried last month but they were to small so my shark eat them all XD)
-Harlequin Rasboras( need 5 at least and I might have to put some sand) 
-Rasbora Brigitte (6 at least) 

My tank is 30 litre


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Your tank is approximately 7.925 gallons, which is more easily said as eight gallons.

Unfortunately, that is too small for schooling fish like harlequin rasboras, but it would be okay for nano fish.
I know for sure that celestial pearl danios can be kept in five gallon tanks, so you could probably keep a small school comfortably in an eight gallon tank.
Rasboras Brigittae are known as chili rasboras, which are a tiny red nano fish, but slightly larger than the pearl danios. They will max out at about 3/4 of an inch.

I have no experience keeping them, but I know someone that recommended them for small nano tanks like yours.

You could keep shrimp, but they are best kept in a stable tank that has been established for at least a month or two, meaning it is mature.
Ammonia spikes, even the smallest little bit, can make shrimp uncomfortable or even kill them off very quickly.
If you don't want to do shrimp or nano fish, then you always have an option for snails like a mystery or a couple nerite snails.

Personally, I don't recommend snails unless you have an algae problem, or have some algae at that. They really do best by eating algae instead of fish food or sinking tablets, at least mine did.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Bettas don't really get lonely, its just us assuming they do. Most shoaling fish would have issues in a 30 litre tank, not to mention the possible aggression issues from the Betta because he would most likely see them as invading his territory. The shrimp are a gamble because he might simply eat them. I'd personally stick with just the Betta, and maybe a snail depending on the snail type. Less stress for you, much less stress for the Betta.


----------



## Alex Nicolas (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank you for your answer, he is going to stay alone then!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Another thing I will mention for the benefit of all is when deciding on tank mates remember that Betta are Anabantoids with a labyrinth and do not need a heavily-oxygenated tank. But, except for African Dwarf Frogs, all of the tank mates members ask about are in need of a habitat with plenty of oxygenation.

Your other tread on the nifty way to baffle was so valuable in that, coupled with this one, it made me think and, I wonder, how many who have high death rates with their other fish, shrimp, etc., have little oxygenation going on? Is it even important? It is something we never ask. Instead of hijacking your thread I am going to start one of my own. But I wanted to thank you for putting new light on compatibility!


----------



## cichlidtips (Nov 24, 2018)

Mystery Snails
Ghost Shrimp
Feeder Guppies
Cory Catfish
Harlequin Rasbora
African Dwarf Frog
Neon Tetras
Ember Tetras

Try these with your Blu


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

cichlidtips said:


> Mystery Snails
> Ghost Shrimp
> Feeder Guppies
> Cory Catfish
> ...


Cory Catfish need more space to move about, and to be in groups of at least six I believe. Neons are very similar in that regard, but need a larger tank because they are so active, Harlequins are again the same, as are most shoaling fish. Ember Tetra I can't comment about because I haven't had them before.


The interesting one from your list is the African Dwarf Frog. I would say no because they have a bad habit of snapping at anything that casts a shadow, and often mistake a Betta's fins for food (More so with Crown tails) I've witnessed ADF's shredding a Betta's fins apart, so I personally keep them in their own tank. At least they are utterly adorable and social creatures.


----------



## blui2 (Nov 21, 2018)

I have two tanks. One 3.7 gal. in my living room with my friendly betta. He swims and plays and doesn't like anything added to his tank. He attacks his thermometer. My second, in my plant room, is a 10 gal. glass tank with my wild paradise betta. I bought two large black racer nerite snails for the algae. They get along very well together.


----------

